# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  مشكلة iphone 4s يعطي''جاري البحث عن الشبكة"

## ttggyy90

*مشكلة iphone 4s يعطي''جاري البحث عن الشبكة"  المشكلة هاردوير مش سوفت وير* * السلام عليكم 
تيلفونى مش جايب شبكة خالص *  * ودى البيانات   7.1.1 اخر اصدار 
 					IMEI:  					013187001021534 				
 				 			 				 				 				 			 				 				 					Activated:  					Yes 				
 				 			 				 				 					Find My الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:  					Off 				
 				 			 				 			 				 			 				 				 					Last Activated SIM:  					Vodafone - Egypt EGY 				
 				 			 				 				 					Telephone Technical Support:  					Expired 				
 				 			 				 				 					Repairs & Service Coverage:  					Expired 				
 				 			 				 			 				 				 					Contract:  					Expired 				
 				 			 				 			 				 			 				 				 					Carrier:  					Retail Unlock 				
 				 			 				 				 					SIM Lock:  					Unlocked*

----------


## احمدالزير

اخى الكريم ارجع للاعدادات واضبط الوقت والتاريخ وان شاء الله المشكلة سوف تنحل  لانها حصلت معى واتحلت باذن الله

----------


## 3omra

هل اشتريته جديد ام كانت تشتغل عليه الشبكة من قبل في دولتك أخي الكريم

----------

